# Would you leave your cat with a non-cat person?



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

My neighbour just got back from their holiday and came over with gifts. We have always helped each other with watering the plants, clearing the newspaper, mails etc whenever any of us leave for holiday.

While chatting, I talked about the trouble of looking for boarding for ET, and surprisingly, my neighbour said I can leave ET with her if I needed to go away, she and hubby are not afraid of cats. I asked if she has any allergy, cos she has loads of medical condition but her reply was no. Her married son has a dog and they do come visit with the dog every once in a while and she's said she was ok and can handle.

I'm not sure, having a dog visiting only once in a while and never handled a cat before and leaving a cat there with that much hair flying around, hubby didn't feel comfortable cos he said they probably didn't know what having a cat staying around is all about.

So, we were toying with the idea of them coming into the house. Hubby is comfortable with that, he didn't mind leaving the keys with them. Oh, how happy was I, at least I can have ET stay home for once. 

Would you leave a cat with someone who has never dealt with or handled a cat before, especially a scaredy one? I guess, all I ask for is someone to feed and clear the poop, that shouldn't be too difficult, am I right? I did mention about clearing the poop, neighbour said "no problem". Is there anything else I should be aware of, leaving a cat with a non-cat person?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I *MIGHT* be ok with them coming to my house to care for the boys.... but I'd have to trust them and know them REALLY well.

I wouldn't ever take them to someone else's house. I wouldn't feel safe that way.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

My Dad usually checks on my cats when I'm out of town (and vice versa). He's pretty close to me, so he's usually my go-to. My Mom and sisters have checked on them too, but they're all over an hour away, so it's kind of an imposition. Apart from really close friends, I don't think I'd be ok with someone watching them. 

I'd be ok with them staying at my Dad's house, but both of my sisters and my Mom have dogs, so I definitely wouldn't leave them there. I don't think I'd let them stay at anyone else's house though...


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My neighbor takes care of the cats and keeps a key to our place for emergencies and she's allergic to cats lol... she loves my cats though... she got drunk and kept kissing asia... her face swelled up lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I have boarded my kitties in the past- never again, my tortie baby was terrified the whole week, and it was a NICE place.
I usually do have someone come in, feed Pazu, play with him, scoop the box, give a treat or two. They also bring in the mail, water the plants, check on the house, make sure the furnace is going, etc,... 
I had a dog person watch Pazu, but she is also a really good ANIMAL person! yk? She is allergic to cats, prefers dogs and horses, but would definitely be able to deal with taking him to the vet in an emergency.
I'd be much more comfortable with someone coming in than taking Pazu to someone else's house.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Why not have the neighbor come over and get to know your cats? I wouldn't want to trust someone with my cats without knowing how they interact with them.

I'd rather have someone come over, clean the litter boxes, and put out fresh food and water. I wouldn't want to stress the cats by putting them in a new place with unfamiliar people.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I should think having ET at home would be most ideal. I'm not sure how my neighbour feels about that cos we didn't talk about having them come into the house last night. Hubby is concerned about the wife's medical condition if we were to leave ET in their home. But then, I would feel kinda uneasy if they leave their house keys with me, so I'm not sure if they feel the same.

Moreover, I can't even call them a dog person, they have never even taken care of one. Just having a dog over for 1, 2 hours only OCCASIONALLY is a totally different story. Moreover, ET is a real scaredy cat. There is still a wee bit of uneasiness in me and I can't tell exactly what it is, but that is really the best solution if things do work out. Maybe I should just let ET familiarise with them before I decide, I don't know, the major issue is still, "they have never handled a dog/cat" and "will ET bite stranger".


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy how long do you plan on being gone?
As long as you show them where he hides, just so they can get a visual check on him, I wouldn't worry to much about him biting them as he'll just want to hide while they are there!
As far as knowing is he ok, they can get a good feel of that by seeing that he's eating and using the litter box and drinking water (pee clumps will show that!)
ET will do so much better in his own house with all the familiar scents and sounds!
I would think he'd be fine...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hubby will be leaving for a family trip the next couple days which I have opted out, but he's been talking about us joining his friend's family for a longer trip, approx 8days. I had been undecided, but if neighbour is willing to come over, that probably will help alot. I never expected my neighbour to even suggested it, never, cos I never wanna impose on anybody who is afraid of animals, but I'm sure glad she offered, at least I now know she isn't against the idea of taking care of a cat. My mom, sis-in-law, niece, nephew for one, will not hesitate to help us with anything, the only exception is, taking care of our fishes and ET, they never like animals, lol...so I know, I wouldn't even dare mention to anybody who has never had pets in their life.

Maybe, ya, I shouldn't worry too much, ET will probably be hiding when they are around. Thanks for all the assurance that he will probably be fine and happier staying home, even with a non-pet person.

I talked about paying them for the job, but neighbour will not hear of it. I know they are not short of $, but paying them would make me feel better. Maybe, I'll talk to them again about this kinda arrangement - them coming into the house instead of ET going over and at least accepting a monetary token from me. This is different from the previous help I get from them when the son helped me with servicing the computer. I bought them pizza back then, but its different this time. I'll need to pay someone to come in anyway and I wanna at least pay them $.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

snowy said:


> I would feel kinda uneasy if they leave their house keys with me, so I'm not sure if they feel the same.


Why is that? 

I think getting to know a neighbour and keeping a spare pair of keys at their place is a great idea, until my neighbours moved last summer that was the setup here for the last ~50 years. Meanwhile, the house one over leaves their _will_ with us when they go on vacation... which they do frequently. And we pick up their mail while they're gone, too. Even cut their grass once when it started getting long...

Having someone living around you that you can depend on for little things like this is nice.

I'll echo what others have said though about the whole idea of keeping ET at your house, not theirs. No need for the stress it'll cause ET, and imposing on them with your cat when they're not cat people doesn't sound like the greatest plan.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy offering to pay them is wonderful, however if they refuse, you could get them a favorite bottle of wine, if they like that kind of thing or get them a gift certificate to a special restaurant, there are many ways to show your appreciation!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Why is that?


hahaha...probably the culture. None of my friends, relatives and anyone I know, leave their house keys with neighbours. Mail box key is fine, my neighbour left me their mailbox key when they were gone for a very long period cos our mailboxes do get flooded with advertisement flyers so much so, important mails can't get in.



10cats2dogs said:


> Snowy offering to pay them is wonderful, however if they refuse, you could get them a favorite bottle of wine, if they like that kind of thing or get them a gift certificate to a special restaurant, there are many ways to show your appreciation!


haha...I haven't thought of that, thanks for mentioning.

Thanks all, urgh...that sort of settles things abit, I know what I need to do next. I'm sure very happy, happy that I can finally get help, happy that hubby approves of this arrangement.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

if you get along with them....and can trust them....i think its a great idea.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As long as they are willing to come in and spend some time with ET so he gets to know them before you go. You really don't want a situation where he runs and hides every time they come in. If they can't find him and he's sick, it may go undetected for days. They need to be able to lay eyes on him every day.

Also, you should educate them on things they should be on the lookout for. For example...that it's a problem if they scoop the box and don't find any pee balls. If he doesn't eat for more than a day. etc. etc. Non pet owners will have no idea what red flags to be watching for, so you need to provide a list.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> if you get along with them....and can trust them....i think its a great idea.


It isn't me, its hubby, whether he is comfortable with leaving house keys with our neighbours. We have 2 neighbours, I am certainly ok with the 2, and I have talked about it with hubby, he says he's fine with the 2 neighbours whom we have known for over 20years.



doodlebug said:


> As long as they are willing to come in and spend some time with ET so he gets to know them before you go. You really don't want a situation where he runs and hides every time they come in. If they can't find him and he's sick, it may go undetected for days. They need to be able to lay eyes on him every day.
> 
> Also, you should educate them on things they should be on the lookout for. For example...that it's a problem if they scoop the box and don't find any pee balls. If he doesn't eat for more than a day. etc. etc. Non pet owners will have no idea what red flags to be watching for, so you need to provide a list.


Yes, another of my concern with a non-pet especially a non-cat person, they wouldn't know what to look out for. But ok, I'll have them socialise, but I'm very doubtful about ET, he is eh...totally afraid of strangers, but who knows, if he sees that they meant no harm, he will probably come out? I don't know. Anyway, will work out a list for them, thanks for highlighting.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Snowy: where are you located? I am located in Bremerton, WA. It may be best to get someone from this cat forum who knows about cats and fish to look after them. I would feel better knowing that someone who knows about cats and fish is looking after them. 

When my mom went on vacation, she had me stay at her house and watch her dog and cats. I also could go back and forth between my mom's place and mine to care for my animals as well. 

If I was going somewhere, I would want someone I really trusted to look after my animals. I would also write down how to take care of them, like how much food to feed them and set out the amount to feed for the duration of my vacation. Also leave the number for the vet in case any emergency comes up.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, ideally, if I can have someone experienced come in, but it has always been a problem with hubby, he isn't comfortable with handing over the house keys to a total stranger, however experienced the other person is, so the solution has always been boarding. Now that he okayed having my neighbour over, that's something I should be elated about. But having said that, I would have to try a short trip 1st, with my neighbour coming in just to see how things goes before even thinking of going on a longer trip.

For longer trip (8days), I need to rethink and decide which is more important, leaving ET home with an inexperienced neighbour who may not even know if he gets into trouble, as Doodlebug mentioned, or boarding with someone experienced, in which case I know for sure he is well taken care of.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would be fine with them taking in my baby(s). I would rather someone stay at my house with them, but frankly I don't know any single people or a couple willing to do that. The second best option is boarding at a close friend's house. Are you going to be out of cell phone range?? If so, it might be unnerving otherwise tell them to call you if they have questions or concerns about the list of instructions you give them anytime day or night. You just might make cat lovers out of them!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> You really don't want a situation where he runs and hides every time they come in. If they can't find him and he's sick, it may go undetected for days. They need to be able to lay eyes on him every day.


This may not be possible even when the person is a cat person, although it definitely is worrisome. I get a good friend to watch my cats, and at the end of January when we went away for 4 days she came in twice a day and stayed for awhile each time. She never once caught sight of Mystique, she saw Penny once, and she saw Sunny briefly each day when she walked in the door, long enough for his eyes to get that wide 'You're not my mom' look and dash off.

She owns cats, came to my house multiple times before we left, etc. My cats still will not cooperate. But for a short trip, I didn't want to disrupt them and take them in to be boarded so I took the risk.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am catsitting my BF's cats right now while they are on a 10 day vacation. We've done this for them for years. We go over there at least once a week for dinner and socializing, and these cats know me VERY well. One of them still hides the entire time I am over there alone. Only on day 3 this time did she peek out and nibble some wet food for me - as long as I didn't come within 10 feet of her. When her momma is gone she goes into a funk and nothing I can do helps. Not much I can do about it.

I have keys to 2 of my neighbor's houses and they have ours - plus each other's security keypad #'s. We have wonderful friends/neighbors here in my neighborhood. I trust them implicitly.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Marcia said:


> The second best option is boarding at a close friend's house. Are you going to be out of cell phone range?? If so, it might be unnerving otherwise tell them to call you if they have questions or concerns about the list of instructions you give them anytime day or night. You just might make cat lovers out of them!


1st question, my close friends are with the mindset like many of my family members "why don't you adopt a human baby instead of a cat?"

I always transfer my call to hubby's phone whenever I travel, so I can still be contactable and anyway, her son's dog goes to the same vet as ET's.

If ET is a super friendly, lap cat, that may still be possible. With ET's personality, hisses and growling at every stranger, I really doubt if anybody can be converted, lol.. ET living under the same roof as hubby but it took him nearly 2years before he is totally comfortable with hubby.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Heather72754 said:


> This may not be possible even when the person is a cat person, although it definitely is worrisome.
> 
> She owns cats, came to my house multiple times before we left, etc. My cats still will not cooperate. But for a short trip, I didn't want to disrupt them and take them in to be boarded so I took the risk.


I am 100% sure ET will be like that too even with a cat person. For short trip, I actually would love having my neighbour come over. 

In fact, before my neighbour offered to help, I have found a home boarding place that I like, but places are limited, I may not be that lucky that I will get a place for ET. Cats are not kept in cages and there are no place that they can hide, so they are able to know and see when any trouble arises. That's a place I would feel safe leaving ET with, managed by cat lover. If I can't get a place, I can still turn to my neighbour.



Marcia said:


> I have keys to 2 of my neighbor's houses and they have ours - plus each other's security keypad #'s. We have wonderful friends/neighbors here in my neighborhood. I trust them implicitly.


Wow! over here, handing over house keys to neighbours are unheard of. Most of us just hand over or leave a spare key with family members, the only problem is, they don't live next door, lol...but generally most of us always try to find a house near family members. My mom's place is 20min drive, my deceased parents-in-law, a 10min drive, my sis-in-law, niece, nephew, 10-15min drive. So, we all live nearby, so just we don't need to travel far to visit each other or whenever any of us needed help. But, only human help, if I needed help for my cat or fishes, NO WAY!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i don't suppose you have the option of paying for a professional cat sitter, do you? we have a lot where i live and know 1 very good one that we have recommended to a friend and she was very happy with her for the 7 days she was gone. and she has sort of a scaredy cat at well who throws up or has diarrhea when stressed and who also has very bad allergies. her cat, however, seemed very happy and healthy when my friend returned home. the cat sitter was very professional and followed instructions to a "T". she was a vet tech for 17 years before she started her own catsitting business. she even stayed overnight that whole week to give the cat company. overnight stays here cost @$35/nt i think. she texted updates to my friend throughout the week as well.

might be better than having a non-cat person who would have no idea of all the little nuances of taking care of a cat. and there are many nuances as we all know!!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sigh...hubby won't allow complete stranger, however professional, into the house w/o us around, so that idea is totally out. We had been talking about this for such a long time, the answer is still "boarding". I don't wanna start arguing anymore and insist, just respect his decision. But when I brought up the possibility of having my inexperienced neighbour come over, he was ok with that cos we have known each other for over 20years.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you checked with your vet's office? Lots of vet employees do pet-sitting on the side.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's what my pet sitter is. She's a vet tech who does pet sitting on the side... and I'm lucky enough to be 1/2 a mile from her office. Win win!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Have you checked with your vet's office? Lots of vet employees do pet-sitting on the side.


Sigh...they are still strangers in my hubby's eyes, he won't hand over the keys.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Also, you should educate them on things they should be on the lookout for. For example...that it's a problem if they scoop the box and don't find any pee balls. If he doesn't eat for more than a day. etc. etc. Non pet owners will have no idea what red flags to be watching for, so you need to provide a list.


I wanna thank you again for bringing up this point, I thought hard about it and trying to come up with a list, but its hard trying to educate a non-cat person about everything in such a short period, it may just be too overwhelming for them. It took me that many months to learn everything about what to look out for, in the litter box, in the cat itself. Wow! how to have all those nitty gritty stuff put down in writing.

If its a 8days trip, w/o grooming ET, he'd probably start vomiting hairball, even if it isn't hairball, he does vomit often enough but not too alarming, neighbour wouldn't know if its resurgitation, hairball or something else. I'm not too worried if it is just a 3-4days trip.

Hah! look like there is more to consider before entrusting our cat to a non-cat person.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

snowy said:


> .
> 
> 
> Wow! over here, handing over house keys to neighbours are unheard of. Most of us just hand over or leave a spare key with family members, the only problem is, they don't live next door, lol...but generally most of us always try to find a house near family members. My mom's place is 20min drive, my deceased parents-in-law, a 10min drive, my sis-in-law, niece, nephew, 10-15min drive. So, we all live nearby, so just we don't need to travel far to visit each other or whenever any of us needed help. But, only human help, if I needed help for my cat or fishes, NO WAY!


Maybe it's because we are all military related here. This is a big time Navy town and lots of people retire here with no close relatives nearby. My closest relatives are hundreds of miles away and many states. Thank God!


----------



## Tasha999 (Oct 14, 2012)

I use a certified pet sitter. she's insured and bonded and I feel more comfortable with her than a neighbor. I don't believe a neighbor would take anything but there is the chance that they may get a bit curious and snoop around. What if hubby met the pet sitter beforehand? We always make sure to lock up valuables and papers with personal info.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm lucky...I have 3 crazy cat loving sisters . I would never let my brother watch mine


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't "go away" on vacation (can't afford to!) but if I did, in my present living situtation I wouldn't have to worry about this. My landlord has had cats for 20 years and his daughter, who lives upstairs from me, has a cat living with her. 

I would prefer having someone looking after Shelly who has some experience, so I wouldn't have to go back to Square 1 with them and explain WHY it is so important that the litter box gets scooped at least twice a day. Why you can't just dump a day's worth of food in her bowl and be done with it (she is currently overweight, so she _can't _be free-fed, and that way of feeding wouldn't be done even if she was at optimal weight). Even if I was dealing with someone with experience, Shelly is _my_ cat, and I do things a certain way for her benefit, and that is how I expect them to be done in my absence.


----------



## rayrhonda (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a certified professional pet sitter as well. She takes care of the dogs and cats, waters plants, checks mail and even spends the night. She texts me daily to let me know how everyone is doing :smile: It's very comforting to not have to worry. Well, worth the expense!


----------



## blackcat7472 (Jul 7, 2013)

If i was you i would listen to what your gut tells you and find someone whom you can trust that is a cat person. If you do decide to leave your precious cat with your neighbor you are just taking a chance on something bad happening as well as always feeling that you done made a wrong decision. So tell your neighbor that you appreciate it but would feel that you want someone with more experience in taking care of cats. In that way your neighbor would feel like she been lied to when the next time you and your husband decides to go out of town for any form of vacation or family Emergencies.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. We have decided against leaving kitty with neighbour for longer than 3days. Just mentioning a few things is a little overwhelming for them. Past 4days, there are more things to look into, the litter box will be full of sawdust and needs to be changed, the water fountain needs to be cleaned, they can't handle this.

3days of just feeding and clearing poop is fine with neighbour, so anything more than that, I'll have to send kitty for boarding, since hubby is still not allowing pet sitting by professional. I have contacts for pet sitting, hubby had met her before and I found another one in a pet magazine, her photo is in there, showed hubby, his answer is still "NO". Talked to him about leaving the keys with neighbour and for pet sitter to collect keys from neighbour, answer is still a "NO". So, my decision "don't go on holiday".


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait, so you're not going on vacation or you're boarding ET?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe hubby needs to be fixed. I hear that calms them down a bit and does wonders with behavior issues (stubbornness).


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

lol...stubborness, sigh...I thought I found a good solution...leaving keys with neighbour and for pet sitter to collect from them, sigh!!!!!!

MowMow - not going away for longer period for now, 2/3 days, I can depend on neighbour.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy, 
Take ET on Holiday with you 
and... 
Board Hubby!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Snowy,
> Take ET on Holiday with you
> and...
> Board Hubby!!


LOL - that sounds about right. 

Seriously though, unless it's for 2 weeks or longer I wouldn't worry about any of those issues you are talking about and I would let my neighbor come in and feed and scoop poop/pee. Cats really don't need the water fountain cleaned and scrubbed in that time period, they will be fine. As far as the litter box goes, I don't know what you mean by 'sawdust' but I'm sure if they add litter it would be okay too. And then when you get home you can go back to your regular routine.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> Snowy,
> Take ET on Holiday with you
> and...
> Board Hubby!!


lol...wished I can do that, but won't work, he doesn't need anybody to clear his poop, cook his food, lol...

Heather72754 - I am using a 2 tier litter box with wood pellet. Between 4-7days, the lower tray will be full, if not cleared, the upper tray will be full of sawdust and the whole room will be too. Yes, I can always leave the water fountain till I come back.

A little background. I should have known, my neighbour knew next to nothing about cats. She ever asked why I don't walk my cat. When the whole family went on their holiday, her married son left the dog to the care of his wife's aunt who will come in once a day, walk the dog and the dog will do his biz outside. All the aunt did was, walk the dog, leave food for the dog, period. That was what she thought is the same with cats.

Though I did explain, how cats are different from dogs and talked about clearing the poop from the litter box. That part about just picking up poop and feeding was fine, but anything more, she didn't feel confident enough. That was why I said, leaving ET with them for 2-3days is fine, cos its just feeding and picking up the poop period.

Hubby's concern is valid, "they are not pet lovers", dogs or cats. Helping out for 2-3days is fine, but anything longer, its very unkind of us to impose on them. Hubby is fine if the son is helping out, cos they are afterall "Pet Lovers" though they aren't cat lovers, but the son is still ok with cats. Oh well, too bad, he doesn't live next door anymore.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Feb 26, 2014)

*It depends on the cat's personality*

If the cat is easy going, like mine, then I would be ok with it. But if it is scared at everything, and hostile, I would be more worried about my friend than that cat.

My grandma had a cat like that, No one except my grandma could touch it.


----------



## TrudiRose (Oct 5, 2013)

I always pay a neighbor to come by once a day to pet the cat, give him food and water, and clean the litter box. 

My understanding is that cats are much more "territory"-oriented than dogs, who are "pack"-oriented. What I mean is, dogs want to be around people, and don't care that much about WHERE they are. When I used to have dogs, I boarded them with no problem. But cats need to be in a familiar environment where they feel secure - that's the most important thing for them, IMO. Think about when you bring a cat home for the very first time -- what do they do? Immediately hide for two days until they cautiously come out and carefully explore the surroundings. It really takes them a while to feel "at home" in a new place.

So personally, I think cats are happier staying at home and just having someone come by once a day to spend time with them and feed them. JMO.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

My older sister usually comes to the house to take care of Autumn. She is not normally a cat person but loves Autumn and takes good care of her when I'm away. The best thing for a cat is not to take them away from their normal surroundings when they are alone so I have always had my sister come to my home.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, my buddy Norm is technically a non-cat person, but he really likes Robin and is very tolerant. When I bring Robin over, Norm lets him explore. I've never left him overnight, but I think it would be O.K.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sigh...ET is not a friendly cat. Took him nearly 2 years to warm up to hubby living under the same roof. When his other 2 main caregivers (when he was a stray) visited, he refused to come out of hiding. Warming up to anybody else he hasn't met? no way. 

Its just what I call affinity, I was the first person he warmed up and brushed up to while I was feeding him as a stray. He was very very relaxed on the 1st day I brought him home, he certainly recognised me, isn't afraid of me. Of course, I'd like him to be relaxed with just anybody else, especially hubby, but....None of my visitors had actually had a good look at him, cos he dashed off the moment visitors stepped in. Anybody keen in taking a look at him, will have to go down on all fours to have a brief look at him under the fish tank rack, and getting hissed at.

He hasn't attacked anybody though and I'm not even sure if he will when I'm not around, but probably he will just be hiding.

How nice when most of you have family and friends who can tolerate cats, I have none and was actually surprised my neighbour volunteered, how sweet of them, but for long period, its still too overwhelming for them and I do get worried myself.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, Norm has once again volunteered to cat-sit! They have to spray our building-AGAIN! Such a drag moving all my stuff to the basement

B.O.T. Norm likes Robin, and Robin thinks Norm's apartment is the kewlest place in the world!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Very disruptive isn't it? But, so sweet of your friend to volunteer again and just as sweet of Robin to move over w/o any fuss.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Once again, Robin enjoyed his visit and was VERY GOOD. Now why can't he be VERY GOOD at HOME?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I was just wondering, if kitties enjoyed their stay elsewhere then would they decide they won't wanna come home? So, how does Robin react when he comes home? And since Norm isn't a cat person, is he really ok with clearing the litter box and such cos being non pet person, they are probably quite put off by such thing, esp poop?


----------

